# JD 2010 Where to fill hydraulics?



## stovallranch (Jul 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to fill the hydraulics on a JD 2010?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Look for a pipe plug on the side of the transmission case. Usually it is a fill to level plug. I believe it is on the right side of the tractor as you sit on it.


----------

